# How stunning is Buenos Aires City . PHOTOS



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

koolcity said:


> Hi MAdrid
> 
> Thanks for the comments kay:
> 
> ...



Hi, koolcity. I think that you don´t understand me or you don´t agree with me. 

I see your photos as charming but very little windows to Buenos Aires, with a poetic feeling in them. As a photographs they are very nice, but what I was asking for (because I´ve note seen it yet) is for big wide open images, for a realistic idea of a whole street, a whole circus, a whole park or whaever. I don´t need necesarily ugly places but at least a wide and clear images of the city it that is possible. 


Why do you post so little pictures instead of showing us some big windows? That would be nice. 

It´s not an obligation, of course, to post them, but if you have them, come on, koolcity, don´t be shy, whay don´t you share them with us? That will benefit your city if they are nice.
Thank you.


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

Do you want a scene of a street with people ?

I have pics in this way, too. I did put pics with wide and clear street scenes , as you say, in another posts.

but, if you see, the majority of the pics in this forum, has a predominancy, about angles more short. 

I like the urban photography, and many of my pics are URBAN pics. Generally, I put more pics with predominancy of architecture way, IN THIS FORUM .

I understand to you. I want, too, to see more pics with wide street scenes about Madrid and all cities of the world.

I love MADRID and BARCELONA. Too, MARSELLA, MALAGA. kay:

THANKS FOR U COMMENT  kay:


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

The Chaplin sign say:

*One day without a smile is a lost day.* ( un día sin una sonrisa es un día perdido )










Tradition parade GAUCHO KID


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful city kay:


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

rares views of PUERTO MADERO


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

THE PARLIAMENT
( It celebrate his 100 years old, in 2006 )


----------



## Mrnycegui72 (Aug 6, 2004)

i agree it looks nice.... but looks are only skin deep... argentina and especially BA had one of the worst economic crisis in recent history and although they are recovering, they still lost much of their pride (and wealth) with their lack of proper government control. BA is now among the cheapest cities to live in, thus attracting a mass of peasants and beggers. Santiago is the true European city in SA..... and dont post UN bullsh*t on here cause the UN is as effective as argentina.... not much at all


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

^^ awwwwraaaaaaittt

Hey Kool great pics !! keep on showing BA as you got us used to !!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrnycegui72 said:


> i agree it looks nice.... but looks are only skin deep... argentina and especially BA had one of the worst economic crisis in recent history and although they are recovering, they still lost much of their pride (and wealth) with their lack of proper government control. BA is now among the cheapest cities to live in, thus attracting a mass of peasants and beggers. Santiago is the true European city in SA..... and dont post UN bullsh*t on here cause the UN is as effective as argentina.... not much at all


:crazy:


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

There are some nice pics of Buenos Aires. There was an article about BA in a travel magazine in Cyprus and it called BA ''The Paris of SA'' and in some way it is because it has all these beautiful french imho style buildings and with the tango atmosphere being similar to the romantic one in paris. 

But IMHO BA is not as beautiful as Rio de Janeiro, Santiago de Chile or as important as Mexico City, Sao Paulo etc. But I do acknoweledge that BA is a highly culture city with numerous venues like theaters etc.


----------



## _Gaucho__ (May 21, 2006)

Nice pics ! I think Bs As is now in vogue with tourists (after the crash of 2001 things there are much cheaper) and many people are discovering this incredible city . The reviews from those who visited Bs As in general are great and even if the city is not as beautiful as Rio or Santiago which are surrounded by its amazing natural features , Bs As is a city to live and its truly the European place in Latin America (in its French arquitecture and in the way of life of the 'porteños' who are very cultural actives, going to theaters , movies , concerts and generally very well dressed , like Europeans ) . Today , among with Rio, is the most visited city in South America .


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

Sahil12345 said:


> lol I am pretty sure this is only the "bueno" part. Nice Latin American city, but its slums prevent it from being on my top 20 list.


What slums?


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

J.M.B said:


> ^^..
> yes there are some slums...but they are hidden...today the slums are part of
> all LA...but don't worry it is the minority...we have a lot more of good things to enjoy


Again I live in BA where are slums? some few little shanty towns of immigrants and poor migrants outside the city yes, but slums? danger favellas like in Brasil? nope we don't have that...

There is no one neighborhood i hadn't visited and i never was robbed or anything...


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

Mrnycegui72 said:


> i agree it looks nice.... but looks are only skin deep... argentina and especially BA had one of the worst economic crisis in recent history and although they are recovering, they still lost much of their pride (and wealth) with their lack of proper government control. BA is now among the cheapest cities to live in, thus attracting a mass of peasants and beggers. Santiago is the true European city in SA..... and dont post UN bullsh*t on here cause the UN is as effective as argentina.... not much at all



How is Argentina not European anymore because of the crisis? It's still over 90% European in ethnic composition. Santiago has not the history, the cuture and is not a melting pot of French, Italians, Galiacian and other europeans like Argentina. Economic doesn't metter. But anyway Argentina still is the most developed country in Latin AMerica. 



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14640268/site/newsweek/  



It's the 34th richest country in the world that means is not rich but definetely not poor. 


"Argentina benefits from rich natural resources, a highly literate population, an export-oriented agricultural sector, and a diversified industrial base. Historically, however, its economic performance has been very uneven. At the beginning of the twentieth century it was one of the richest countries in the world, but it is now an upper-middle income country. Despite this, Argentina remains the most economically developed country in South America (measured in GDP per capita and HDI). The HDI (human development index) can be compared to the richest countries of the Eastern Europe, like Poland, Croatia or Hungary. 

Argentina is considered a developed country when it comes to human development, since its high index of 0.86 surpass many places in Europe and other industralized regions. High life expectancy, health and education access, significant participation on the world’s economy and profile of emergent economy make the southern cone the most prosperous macro-region of Latin America. 

Argentina benefits from rich natural resources, a highly literate population, an export-oriented agricultural sector, and a diversified industrial base. The country historically had a large middle class compared to other Latin American countries" 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Argentina 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Cone 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_HDI


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

koolcity said:


> Do you want a scene of a street with people ?
> 
> I have pics in this way, too. I did put pics with wide and clear street scenes , as you say, in another posts.




Here there are some. Btw, I took some of these pics


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

"Santiago is the true european city in SA" please don't make me laugh
hahaha
Buenos aires is very cheap now but not beacuse of that there are a lot of tourists. Before the devaluation when 1 peso was 1 dollar there was much more tourism than now. More than 5 million visited the city in 2000 and last year only 3 million, so............. please!!!


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

airsound said:


> "Santiago is the true european city in SA" please don't make me laugh
> hahaha
> Buenos aires is very cheap now but not beacuse of that there are a lot of tourists. Before the devaluation when 1 peso was 1 dollar there was much more tourism than now. More than 5 million visited the city in 2000 and last year only 3 million, so............. please!!!



sources?? tourism has growth since the devaluation, that's a fact but always was important and if we count the immigrants like people "visited" the country we have millions, the most important "tourism" of L. AMerica. Koreans, Bolivians, Ukranians, Chinese "visited" Argentina and decided live there lol :lol: .


How is Argentina not European anymore because of the crisis? It's still over 90% European in ethnic composition. Santiago has not the history, the cuture and is not a melting pot of French, Italians, Galiacian and other europeans like Argentina. Economic doesn't metter. But anyway Argentina still is the most developed country in Latin AMerica. 


Even without tourist and in the middle of a crisis Argentina was still the most European in 2000 an economic crisis and lack of tourist don't change an european architecture and population. That's no sense.:bash:


----------



## jimmyhelio (Dec 15, 2006)

Such a stunning cityscape full of beautiful architecture!


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

mic said:


> What is the climate like in BA during the winter and summer months?
> 
> It is located at about the same distance south of the Equator as Melbourne Australia.
> 
> We have a cool winter, cloudy, showers, mist and fog temperatures about 14C.


yes, Buenos Aires and Melbourne have similar weathers, i know people from there, and they said the weather is the same. There are foggy, mist and rainy days during winter, is a cool winter not too cold definetely not hot etither. Temperatures are about 12°C in winter but you can have some days with -1°C too...

In summer they are about 22/25°C warm but not hot like in tropical climates. 


In Argentina you can find colder snowy climates in the Southern cities where most sky resorts are and a littler warmer weathers in the north like in the Iguazu's falls bordering Brazil.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

El mejor thread the Buenos Aires.

Amazing!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

B.A. IS VERY, VERY NICE!


----------

